# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Поздравляем Айво c 10-м местом на Чемпионате Мира!!!

## Tatjana

На Чемпионате Мира 2009г. по ИПО среди доберманов наш эстонский спортсмен Айво Обликас показал 10-ый результат со своей собакой Onaoma De‐Light 91/84/85.
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! АЙВО - МОЛОДЕЦ!!!  :Az:  :0433:  :Ax: 


Полные результаты: http://www.dobermann.com/pruefungen_09/idc_wm.htm

----------


## Немка

Поздравляем!!!! Молодец!!!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Aivo, просто молодец! Поздравляю с результатом!

----------


## inna

Айво! Браво!! :Ay:

----------


## Крыска

Молодец!Поздравляем! Дальнейших успехов!!!
 А российских не было? Я что то не нашла в каталоге.
А словак то каков!!! 99 на следу.Супер.

----------


## Tatjana

> А словак то каков!!! 99 на следу.Супер.


Тань, словаки традиционно одни из самых сильных в мире по следу. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

тут видео с выступления Айво. http://www.onaoma.eu/

----------

